# question 4 guys with white interiors



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

how do you remove stains that came from wearing a new pair of jeans... just a bit of blue shit that wont come off... any tricks???????????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yes,stop buying clothes from the arabs and local bodeagas


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

stop being canadian


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT+Jun 4 2007, 09:22 AM~8037574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop being a ballrider


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8039221
> *believe it or not its actually a dickies club shirt
> 
> *


Then why'd you say a new pair of jeans you dumb son of a bitch?

I call bullshit + flea market clothes


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 3 2007, 11:53 PM~8035867
> *how do you remove stains that came from wearing a new pair of jeans... just a bit of blue shit that wont come off... any tricks???????????
> *


what a fucking moron


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

A friend once told me Neverdull works good on white interior, I thought he was crazy but I tried and it does work.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

battery acid removes all kinds of shit


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

yea i didnt realize till after i went and tried to clean it with some shit that i got that it acutally wasnt from jeans and figured out that it came from my shirt which was new and hadn't been washed yet... lol damn bigeazy u got a chip on ur shoulder dont u? its my fault tho, i should have mentioned that this topic is only for guys with cars, oh wait, i did mention that... what u doin in the custom interior section, shouldn't you worry bout getting a car before you can worry bout the interior?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jun 4 2007, 02:31 PM~8039372
> *A friend once told me Neverdull works good on white interior, I thought he was crazy but I tried and it does work.
> *



whats neverdull??????????

any other suggestions????


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

WHITE OUT


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

wash your clothes before wearing them ... 

kid almost died on house because of that


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

All new jeans will do that, flea market or not.

Try a "bleach pen" I think Clorox?

Just test it first somewhere you cant see to make sure it doesn't yellow your interior. We use those on shoes alot to remove jean stains.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 4 2007, 04:40 PM~8039779
> *yea i didnt realize till after i went and tried to clean it with some shit that i got that it acutally wasnt from jeans and figured out that it came from my shirt which was new and hadn't been washed yet... lol damn bigeazy u got a chip on ur shoulder dont u? its my fault tho, i should have mentioned that this topic is only for guys with cars, oh wait, i did mention that... what u doin in the custom interior section, shouldn't you worry bout getting a car before you can worry bout the interior?
> *


I should be worrying about getting my nuts out your mouth before your sausage bacon eating ass chokes and never gets a chance to put the chrome on your bucket... put some rags under them leaky ass batteries bitch


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ok trick of the trade well it worked for my white gutz , hot water and a green/yellow dish washing pad with ajax works the best...then dry it with a towel


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 4 2007, 05:12 PM~8040481
> *wash your clothes before wearing them ...
> 
> kid almost died on house because of that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 4 2007, 06:50 PM~8041019
> *ok trick of the trade well it worked for my white gutz , hot water and a green/yellow dish washing pad with ajax works the best...then dry it with a towel
> *


MAN THAT IS OLE SCHOOL


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 4 2007, 06:29 PM~8040915
> *I should be worrying about getting my nuts out your mouth before your sausage bacon eating ass chokes and never gets a chance to put the chrome on your bucket... put some rags under them leaky ass batteries bitch
> *


why you always gota say ****** shit man whast wrong with you??? and why would i want 2 put rags under my brand new gel cell batteries??? so come on homie just for the hell of it what kind of car u got?? why is it everytime anybody asks you always dodge the question??? i bet i know why!!!! hahahahaha fuck man i love clowning your ****** ass on here its great! :biggrin: HAHAHAHA


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8040481
> *wash your clothes before wearing them ...
> 
> kid almost died on house because of that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 5 2007, 04:35 PM~8046578
> *why you always gota say ****** shit man whast wrong with you??? and why would i want 2 put rags under my brand new gel cell batteries??? so come on homie just for the hell of it what kind of car u got?? why is it everytime anybody asks you always dodge the question??? i bet i know why!!!! hahahahaha fuck man i love clowning your ****** ass on here its great!  :biggrin:  HAHAHAHA
> *


check your topics fool, you clowned yourself....

1- your setup has leaked since you got it (you made a topic about it)
2- your batteries leak (you made a topic about it)
3- you just said you have stains from wearing new jeans, and then tried to switch it up and say it was from a dickies shirt...

fuckin fool.....


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i just thought it would be so much cooler to say that it came from my jeans...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8049768
> *check your topics fool, you clowned yourself....
> 
> 1- your setup has leaked since you got it (you made a topic about it)
> ...


once again dodging the question about ur no-car.... and since u keep bringing it up all the time, my setup has only leaked that one time i posted a topic about it and it ended up just being loose fittings and not enough thread tape and has been perfect ever since... my batteries used to leak, anybody with liquid cell batteries will tell you the same thing (more guys run liquids than gels) and i just got a brand new set of gels for this season :biggrin: ... and since u have such a problem with my rocker panels not being on my car, i guess i'll finally explain that i took them off on purpose when i got my paintjob because im going to be doing pinstriping and murals in the place of where they used to be.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh ya and my 13's with fat whites are treating me nicely :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 6 2007, 03:46 AM~8050993
> *once again dodging the question about ur no-car.... and since u keep bringing it up all the time, my setup has only leaked that one time i posted a topic about it and it ended up just being loose fittings and not enough thread tape and has been perfect ever since... my batteries used to leak, anybody with liquid cell batteries will tell you the same thing (more guys run liquids than gels) and i just got a brand new set of gels for this season  :biggrin: ... and since u have such a problem with my rocker panels not being on my car, i guess i'll finally explain that i took them off on purpose when i got my paintjob because im going to be doing pinstriping and murals in the place of where they used to be....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  oh ya and my 13's with fat whites are treating me nicely  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what you don't understand is that this is the internet, i really don't give a fuck about all of that shit, and i don't have a problem with anyone (especially over the internet), but, since you continue to respond, i'll continue to talk shit...

leaky battery having bitch

and explain to me why in canada bacon looks like sausage


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

well first off... you and everybody else who likes to argue on here needs to understand that fighting on the internet is like the special olympics, even if you win you're still a retard.... 

and in canada, we have regular bacon (the strip kind), and then we have back bacon which is in the shape of like a burger patty... and im sure it exists in the states...

and my batteries dont leak, they're gel cell....

and yo what kind of car do you have man??????


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 6 2007, 04:13 PM~8053917
> *well first off... you and everybody else who likes to argue on here needs to understand that fighting on the internet is like the special olympics, even if you win you're still a retard....
> 
> and in canada, we have regular bacon (the strip kind), and then we have back bacon which is in the shape of like a burger patty... and im sure it exists in the states...
> ...


theres no winner in my arguments, I argue just to do it......

and my car is a black cutlass with leaky batteries (that I think are gel cell) and loose fittings that spray my trunk with oil


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Eazy knows more about lowriders than most guys on this site. hes answered almost all my questions and alot of other guys questions. im glad hes on here, he knows his shit


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

too bad he doesn't know anything from real experience, he just spends every waking moment of his life on this website and shares information that he reads from the site which may not always be the best information... just ask him what kind of car he's got


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

and i dont know why he keeps talkni bout these damn batteries? lol i dont have them anymore... they are brand new gel cell batteries, lol believe me im sure of it lol.... and my shit doesnt leak anymore, it was only one time haha... and yo if u really know anything about lowriding and hydraulics you would know that probably 99% of anybody who's ever had a juiced ride has had leaks


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 7 2007, 08:11 PM~8062332
> *too bad he doesn't know anything from real experience, he just spends every waking moment of his life on this website and shares information that he reads from the site which may not always be the best information... just ask him what kind of car he's got
> *


if you only knew.....

and ray- I try to help when I can..... glad I could help you


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Post pics of the stains. I bet they were bacon strips. :roflmao:

And what kind of car does Eazy NOT have? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8065568
> *Post pics of the stains.  I bet they were bacon strips.  :roflmao:
> 
> And what kind of car does Eazy NOT have? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 8 2007, 10:24 AM~8065568
> *Post pics of the stains.  I bet they were bacon strips.  :roflmao:
> 
> And what kind of car does Eazy NOT have? :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *



is it true that u guys are gay lovers????


----------



## 87candycutty (Jun 3, 2007)

Please either eazy or g-ryde step up to the plate as a man and squash all this silly pointless internet hating! The shit is a waste of time!

But to get your stains out all you need is the SHOUT WIPES they work a whole lot better then tha Tide Pen I gotta stay fresh at my job and The Wipes always come through cop them and take care of yo shit instead of having internet wars real shit lol but it is funny to read


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Seriously, to get dam near any stain out of white leather, get some shampoo (like for a carpet cleaner and don't dilute it) and a nylon bristly scrub brush. Spray the area and scrub it with the brush then dry with a towel and repeat until the stain is gone. It should work with most dyes, inks, oils, etc....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87candycutty_@Jun 8 2007, 07:49 PM~8068439
> *Please either eazy or g-ryde step up to the plate as a man and squash all this silly pointless internet hating! The shit is a waste of time!
> 
> But to get your stains out all you need is the SHOUT WIPES they work a whole lot better then tha Tide Pen I gotta stay fresh at my job and The Wipes always come through cop them and take care of yo shit instead of having internet wars real shit lol but it is funny to read
> *


This fool still thinks I have a problem with him.. like I said, as long as he keeps replying, I'll keep busting balls.....


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks 4 the advice guys, i'll give that a try if it happens again.. but 4 now i got it all out already.... 

and yo bigeazy-e show me a pic of ur ride :roflmao:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 9 2007, 04:22 PM~8072376
> *thanks 4 the advice guys, i'll give that a try if it happens again.. but 4 now i got it all out already....
> 
> and yo bigeazy-e show me a pic of ur ride :roflmao:
> *


I'll show you a pic of my nuts in your mouth clown


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 9 2007, 06:18 PM~8073035
> *I'll show you a pic of my nuts in your mouth clown
> *


HEY WHATSA NAME WAS LOOKING FOR YOU YESTERDAY.... WHO?
DIZZZ MOTHERFUCKING NUTS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 4 2007, 05:11 PM~8040011
> *whats neverdull??????????
> 
> any other suggestions????
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

Citrus Base - 3M Spray Cleaner








Multi-purpose cleaner dissolves and flushes away dirt, grease, tar and most adhesive films. Citrus oil based cleaner emulsifies when flushed with water. Contains no petroleum distillates.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2007, 05:50 PM~8077263
> *HEY WHATSA NAME WAS LOOKING FOR YOU YESTERDAY....  WHO?
> DIZZZ MOTHERFUCKING NUTS.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 8 2007, 05:26 PM~8067647
> *is it true that u guys are gay lovers????
> *


I'm not the one with anal leakage stains on my white seats. :yessad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 6 2007, 08:05 PM~8056071
> *theres no winner in my arguments, I argue just to do it......
> 
> and my car is a black cutlass with leaky batteries (that I think are gel cell) and loose fittings that spray my trunk with oil
> *


yea but it only runs off of 12volts with a hell of a play time 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344140 :around: :around:


----------



## 65drptop (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser, works every time......and you cats is some funny mothafukers :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2007, 10:02 AM~8088480
> *I'm not the one with anal leakage stains on my white seats.  :yessad:
> *


no, those were from his chocolate flavored khakis


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

simple green and a soft brush will clean the white up nice... after you scrub the interior then wipe it all down with a damp cloth and let it dry.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

some guys use white leather shoe polish, just enough to dye it back.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have pearl white , will any cleaners pull the pearl?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

without reading all he bs,, Mrr Clean magic erasers will work perfectly,, aswell as spray 9.


----------

